# Having a go at people for speeding.



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Every time someone admits to the ultimate sin of speeding on here they get a roasting by the majority for speeding.

I'm intrigued by you squeaky clean drivers...do you ever speed and if not why have you bought powerful cars? This is a 'fairly' genuine question as it just puzzles me that people drive round in 250+bhp cars and chastise others for speeding.

The floor is yours.


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

r1 said:


> Every time someone admits to the ultimate sin of speeding on here they get a roasting by the majority for speeding.
> 
> I'm intrigued by you squeaky clean drivers...do you ever speed and if not why have you bought powerful cars? This is a 'fairly' genuine question as it just puzzles me that people drive round in 250+bhp cars and chastise others for speeding.
> 
> The floor is yours.


Totally agree - Out come the self rightous brigade with the original comment "but you were speeding" :evil:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Well I never exceed 70mph...

...in the office car park. :twisted: *

Well my hypocritical double standards fully allow me to take exception to those who speed in town/built up areas. Also to those who speed, get cought and grizzle. JUST DEAL WITH IT - YOU KNOW THE RISKS. It really pisses me off to follow some tit in a Rover(or similar) who drives at 43mph along the 60mph A roads, but then completely fails to slow down when going though a narrow village for the 30mph signs. Of course they tend to drive at this speed come rain or shine, winter or summer, night or day. :x :x :x :x

Whereas if I want to slot in between a couple of other cars and cruise at 95mph for a few miles on a quiet dry motorway; or zap down the A37 to Yeovil early on a Sunday at 80 mph, then that is perfectly acceptable. :wink:

That's 'cos I'm one of those 'Better than average driver' that most people seem to rate themselves as. :wink:

*A few years ago, one of our ex-managers managed to right off a company car in the office car park on the very first day she took delivery - by losing control and hitting 4 other cars. She (not gender) joined a big US database co beginning with O, got a 330ci cab, and was pleased that she had had only had 3 minor accidents in the first 3 months in the new job.

While I am digressing, the same girl called Bristol police from her car to say that she was being chased by a road rage driver after upsetting him. They talked her into central Bristol Cop Shop, where she abandoned her car and ran in screaming and crying. The road rage man calmly walked in after her to give her back her handbag which she had left on the roof of her car and he had stopped to pick up. She has no speeding convictions. :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Not speaky clean - far from it - just don't cry when I get caught..... please refer to other posts of mine on this subject.

You know the consequences of speeding - deal with them when they catch up on you.....

Don't [smiley=bigcry.gif] about it.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Agree about the whingeing - been caught a couple of times and haven't cried once.

I'm more interested in the holier than thou approach adopted by some. From reading some of the speeding threads I get the impression that some contributors never speed themselves. Show yourselves. :evil: :wink:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I assume that this post follows on from V's recent 'incident', and I feel that this is directed at me, so I'll respond.

V knows he was speeding, he knows that the van has been parked there before.

I didn't see the point of his thread - if he's been 'caught' then he's been caught and if he hasn't then he's lucky and he knows it. Which is why I chose to comment on it.

I personally don't feel that anyone can defend getting 'caught' doing 38 in a 30. It's a 30 for a reason, and that reason aint making money.

There are a lot of roads that I drive on that have limits that I personally think are too low, but I respect what the limits are and set my speed accordingly. My daily drive to/from work goes through 3 villages that are all 30's, and the number of times that people try and 'push' me through the villages by tailgaiting me is crazy.

I don't want ANY points/fines on my licence thankyou very much. If others do, that's their problem.

If you don't want the fine/points/hassle, don't speed.

What you shouldn't do is come on here, have a whinge about it, and try and claim that you "only speed when it's safe" and that "cameras are just a revenue earner".

What I do know, is that we're all entitled to our opinions, and that's mine on this subject. This is a forum, it's a place for discussion.

For the record, I bought my TT (when I had it) because I loved the look of it, inside and expecially outside. I wanted one for 2 years before I bought one. And I still miss it now, every single time I see one.

OK?

Scott.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Errr! 9 points (now down to 6) say no more! :?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> I assume that this post follows on from V's recent 'incident', and I feel that this is directed at me, so I'll respond.
> 
> V knows he was speeding, he knows that the van has been parked there before.
> 
> ...


Whoa there! This thread isn't directed at you at all - I can't actually remember the people who replied to Vs thread. No need to quote your right of freedom of speech to me! :lol:

And yes, it's ok. OK?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Forgot to say thanks for the honest reasons for the TT. I wonder if anyone who's modded their car will respond saying they bought it purely for aesthetic reasons and that they never speed.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

r1 said:


> Whoa there! This thread isn't directed at you at all - I can't actually remember the people who replied to Vs thread. No need to quote your right of freedom of speech to me! :lol:
> 
> And yes, it's ok. OK?


My apologies, I know you know the rules of the flame room :wink:

:-*

And what I meant to say about my TT was I'd wanted one for 2 years before I'd ever even DRIVEN one 8)


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing r1 - usually someone will post a story about a tangle with another car and then be treated like a five year old for daring to exceed the spead limit, I noticed today that a new forum member came on to ask about 0-60 figures because SHE admited to being a GIRL racer who wanted to know which cars SHE could beat.....and all the replies were positive - no one told HER off...... not suggesting that this might have been because SHE's a GIRL :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Have to agree, and im not directing this at anyone in peticular but some of the users on here must live "cotton wool" lives. Case of dont do this, you cant do that - fuck off and get a life and dont tell me what to think.
I laughed at something the other day and got wonky remarks about it - fuck we dont all think the same - if you dont like someone elses views then tough fucking shit, but preaching on about things just makes you look a wanker (better add IMO before the "walk on water crew" take a sandal off and throw it in my direction)
I feel better for that - cheers R1


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Spoken like a true sarf (east) londoner ronin!...

sorry - just wanted to post agian as I've achieved 2stars YAY!


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

ronin said:


> Have to agree, and im not directing this at anyone in peticular but some of the users on here must live "cotton wool" lives. Case of dont do this, you cant do that - fuck off and get a life and dont tell me what to think.
> I laughed at something the other day and got wonky remarks about it - fuck we dont all think the same - if you dont like someone elses views then tough fucking shit, but preaching on about things just makes you look a wanker (better add IMO before the "walk on water crew" take a sandal off and throw it in my direction)
> I feel better for that - cheers R1


This thread was worth reading just for you comments alone! Sandal bit made me cry with laughter.

Great thread.

I speed but when I do I look out for all the usual hazards plus the feds. THat was my point. Think it was probly clear but you never can tell...

Ps. bought car on looks more than performance. had a 300bhp nitrous powered Lex as my main ride before hand. This was a step down into something more "sensible". Just be fucking thankful I didn't join the tree huggers and buy a bloody smart car! :wink:


----------



## Hugo Rapeseed (Apr 7, 2005)

Whereabouts in the States are you from Loz?


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

I think the whole thing is about acceptance, it's a rite of passage. Everyone on here knows it's wrong to speed, we all do it (yes...............even the righteous crew), some get caught then come on here and let everyone else know. If there's 1 person on this Forum that can honestly say "I never speed", then step forward and be judge, jury and executioner, if not keep your hypocricy(sp) to yourself.
Just because you do 33 in a 30 and don't get caught, doesn't give you the right to sit in judgement on anyone else who may have been caught, you've still broken the law. If anything it's worse because your applying a totally different set of standards.
Look no swearing................................well fuck me!!

I tried all 5 vowels in hypocricy and none of the fuckers look right, dictionary please.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Everyone on here knows it's wrong to speed, we all do it


I don't think that it is wrong as such as you know when you speed.

Anyway, how do you define speeding? 1 mile above the limit? 5 miles? 20 miles?

Exceeding the speed limit in some cases is safe. Especially, with the cars we drive that are fairly new and well maintained. Do it with an old banger and then it becomes very dangerous.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

LakesTTer said:


> ............well fuck me!!
> 
> I tried all 5 vowels in hypocricy and none of the fuckers look right, dictionary please.


I'll have an A please, bob :wink:


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

Sorry to sit on the fence but I see both sides here.

Point 1 - everyone speeds..... and if they're not speeders (IMHO) they're liars :lol: . No one can claim they've never ever drifted over the speed limit.... for fecks sake, sometimes you may have to speed ever so slightly to safely overtake someone on a country road. It's safer than a potential accident surely.

Point 2 - it seems the whole speeding issue stinks of NIMBYism. People do it on a daily basis, then stand outside their house with 'home-made' signs moaning about drivers and bikers using their area as a racetrack. Just the same as all these 'mobile phone' users who moan about masts going up near their homes.

The debate seems to heat up when the discussion centres on 'varying' interpretations of speeding..... people have different views. What's worse....

a. 35mph past a school in a 30 limit at 3.30pm
or 
b. 100 down an empty motorway at 4am

One gets you a ban, the other gets you 3 points and a Â£60 fine.

Personally, I get very annoyed at people that choose to 'blatently' ignore 30mph limits :evil: . I don't have any kids, but just for a moment put myself in the shoes of someone who has just 'buried' their child after being knocked down in a 30 limit.... as has been said they're there for a reason. It would more than likely be the child's fault, which couldn't have been avoided by the best driver in the world. However, that hardly matters when the little kid is dead.

I am as guilty as the next guy and have drifted over the limit in all areas. However, I do work harder at curtailing the speed in built up areas.

As for ranting about cameras, I believe that's because they're not considered fair sport anymore, especially in 60 and 70 zones.

All just my opinion of course :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> > Everyone on here knows it's wrong to speed, we all do it
> 
> 
> I don't think that it is wrong as such as you know when you speed.
> ...


To define speeding you just need to read those signs at the side of the road indicating the speed for certain areas - the highway code helps too on this matter....... also..... backed up my Mr Plod.


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

This is a complicated and emotive issue for many reasons , everybody speeds FACT , but there are many parameters to be taken into consideration that make the simple act of driving at any speed hard to quantify. This debate could last forever , but a few important points to stoke the fire:

Anybody can drive fast , but how many can drive fast safely ?. Road conditions must be taken into consideration such as weather , traffic , pedestrians etc. etc. as must the vehicle and the nut behind the wheel. All the kamikazees who do 90mph on the motorway in snow and ice deserve all they get which is usually painful .Powerful cars are the safest on the road when in the right hands , faster overtaking , better handling and braking and are thus in the danger zones left often. The ability of the driver is critical as is the drivers mental attitude and health be it illness ,drink , drugs , bad eyesight or whatever. To blame speed on its own for accidents is total bollocks , it may contribute to the aftermath of an RTC , but the cause is usually human error. And speed cameras do absolutely sweet fuck all to contribute to road safety , all they do is generate money for the "partnerships". This is a proven fact worldwide. The real problem in GB is the state of the crappy roads which leads to all kinds of problems , there are also too many cars on the roads for the system to cope with , and driver training and education post test is piss poor also. There is no point in whinging as has been said many times , because theres fuck all you can do about it , the man wins every time. Some people may ask why do maufacturers make and sell cars that can do 150+mph in the first place ?. When the limit is only 70mph . The answer is because its bloody good fun and people are happy to spend endless wads of cash for the experience. Live and let live. Get a life , if you can`t use your brain and drive well or handle the speed stay off the roads.

So the moral is: TREAT EVERY DAY AS IF IT IS YOUR LAST DAY ON EARTH.

BECAUSE ONE DAY YOU WILL BE RIGHT. 8)


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

scott28tt said:


> I personally don't feel that anyone can defend getting 'caught' doing 38 in a 30. It's a 30 for a reason, and that reason aint making money.


I'd agree with the sentiment behind this, but I have found it can be 30 (or whatever) without a reason - this is frustrating. There are many roads near me with unrealistic speed limits (both too low, and too high). If you speed and get caught, tough shit, you were in the wrong - the law is the law, but it doesn't mean it's right! I can understand why people moan about getting caught when it's seen as 'unsporting' or when limits are unrealistic.

As has been said before, there's more to bad driving than speed. It's important to note that speed can get you out of trouble as well as into it. Many forum members have admitted to having points for speeding, I wonder how many have got points for other driving offences - my guess is not many (even though they may not wish to admit it!).

H


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

saint said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > > Everyone on here knows it's wrong to speed, we all do it
> ...


So at 30 mph area you speed as soon as your speedo says 30.01mph. :lol: And this makes it is extremely dangerous as you are speeding. Got it now. :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi,

Fully agree, I hate it when people complain about others speeding, especially when they blatently do it themselves.

Really pisses me off, if one wants to speed let one do so :evil:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hugo Rapeseed said:


> Whereabouts in the States are you from Loz?


"Guess who just got back today...?"


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

A great local story from about 10 years ago.

A woman campained tirelessly for the Police to speed trap the road in which she lived. Got in the local press stating all the speeding cars at school time was dangerous.

Eventually Hampshire plod did a speed trap and guess who was up before the beak for being in excess of 40mph in a 30?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> Really pisses me off, if one wants to speed let one do so :evil:


I have to say, the Isle of Man philosophy appeals to me too!

H


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

I think for this thread, the underlying concern isn't the fact that we all speed. It's the way in which the whole thing is enforced, your enemy and mine..........................the cameras, whichever ones they be. Gone are the days when you were pulled by the Feds and hopefully you could talk your way out of trouble, or a copper exercised common sense, gave you a talking to and sent you on your way.
I think I'm unique, please feel free to put me straight, insofar as I was done the old fashioned way, followed by a copper in a marked car who flashed his blues and 2's and pulled me over. I was in a line of cars all doing 100mph+ on the M40 at half ten at night, it was a clear dry night and the traffic was just doing it's thing. My only beef was, how come the others didn't get stopped?? Â£600 and 6 points, off you go my son.
On my weekly marathons to the Lakes and back, I see all manner of clapped out old sheds, clearly without an MOT to die for. Overloaded MPV's, rear lights out, belching plumes of black smoke, kids on parents laps no seat belts, people using phones.................the list is endless. Do they get pulled?? Do they bollocks and cameras can't exercise sense or judgement. I know it's wrong, but when the roads are clear and I've only got 2 days to get home and back AND enjoy time with Di and my folks, I'm afraid I'll keep speeding!!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> On my weekly marathons to the Lakes and back, I see all manner of clapped out old sheds, clearly without an MOT to die for. Overloaded MPV's, rear lights out, belching plumes of black smoke, kids on parents laps no seat belts, people using phones.................the list is endless. Do they get pulled?? Do they bollocks and cameras can't exercise sense or judgement. I know it's wrong, but when the roads are clear and I've only got 2 days to get home and back AND enjoy time with Di and my folks, I'm afraid I'll keep speeding!!


Clarkson / Top Gear summed it up perfectly with the "sketch" where various peps went through the speed camera at the correct speed, all were druggies, crims, terrorists and including Osama Bin Laden.

Then little old dear, never hurt a fly on her way back from the WI at 33mph "FLASH!" Got ya!

A decent cop has a sixth sense an knows when something aint right. Take the Roller which a cop realised was weighted down at the back. Thinking a Roller doesnt nornally have heavey load in the boot, so it was pulled and the boot was full of bullion.


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

I speed but the difference is I dont get caught


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Boba FeTT said:


> I speed but the difference is I dont get caught


You mean you haven't been caught YET!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

LakesTTer said:


> I think for this thread, the underlying concern isn't the fact that we all speed. It's the way in which the whole thing is enforced, your enemy and mine..........................the cameras, whichever ones they be. Gone are the days when you were pulled by the Feds and hopefully you could talk your way out of trouble, or a copper exercised common sense, gave you a talking to and sent you on your way.
> I think I'm unique, please feel free to put me straight, insofar as I was done the old fashioned way, followed by a copper in a marked car who flashed his blues and 2's and pulled me over. I was in a line of cars all doing 100mph+ on the M40 at half ten at night, it was a clear dry night and the traffic was just doing it's thing. My only beef was, how come the others didn't get stopped?? Â£600 and 6 points, off you go my son.
> On my weekly marathons to the Lakes and back, I see all manner of clapped out old sheds, clearly without an MOT to die for. Overloaded MPV's, rear lights out, belching plumes of black smoke, kids on parents laps no seat belts, people using phones.................the list is endless. Do they get pulled?? Do they bollocks and cameras can't exercise sense or judgement. I know it's wrong, but when the roads are clear and I've only got 2 days to get home and back AND enjoy time with Di and my folks, I'm afraid I'll keep speeding!!


Well said!


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > I think for this thread, the underlying concern isn't the fact that we all speed. It's the way in which the whole thing is enforced, your enemy and mine..........................the cameras, whichever ones they be. Gone are the days when you were pulled by the Feds and hopefully you could talk your way out of trouble, or a copper exercised common sense, gave you a talking to and sent you on your way.
> ...


Seconded. But as with everything else in this country its down to money. Traffic cops cost money as do vehicles for them to do their job so they are cut back and all the shitheads driving around in oil burning rust heaps with no tax or MOT on their mobiles without a seat belt on or even having passed a test probably get away with murder daily. However thanks to Maurice Gastonides and the other evil bastards speed cameras are cheap and earn millions of Â£`s in revenue . So its not difficult to work out the government policy now is it. Basically its bollocks to bad driving standards and car condition and helping the police but they`ll make speed cameras a big campaign. Dickheads the lot of them.


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

I bought the TT cos it looks lovely and is pretty quick. I modified it to go quicker cos you can and if after a bad day at the 'office', I want to drive like a complete tosser on the way home, then so be it. You can still drive like a twat and not put anyone at risk. I think it's called common sense.....now get out of the fucking way Grandad :twisted:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

CapTT said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > LakesTTer said:
> ...


With reference to the bit about traffic cops and their cars, they may well cost a packet to train and equip but I'd be very interested to know where they all hang out, 'cos they're not on any motorway I've driven along. Apart from, obviously the pair who nailed me, but in the 4 years I've been doing the London/Windermere thing, you could count the number of traffic feds I've seen on one hand.
Here's a ponderer for you........................if you've seen some poor sod pulled on the other side of the motorway, do you think "Well that's 1 less copper who could be tailing me" and go that bit faster?? I do!!


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I've been riding fast bikes and driving fast cars for the last 18yrs how many times have i been done? NONE how many times have i been pulled over? once for a faulty tail light.

All i can say is that i try to allways keep on the speed limits in a 30 or 40 and when on the motorways i try to keep within the 50 at road works.

Other than that i am always above the speed limit but i always drive with my eyes open and take the road/weather/traffic conditions into account.

If i ever get caught then i'll have no bones about it, sure it will be very annoying and i'll begrudge paying the fine but cry about i won't.

Now i've had some "work" done to my car i'm really enjoying my self and i'm breaking the law most of the time


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> Forgot to say thanks for the honest reasons for the TT. I wonder if anyone who's modded their car will respond saying they bought it purely for aesthetic reasons and that they never speed.


Me :wink:

Never use about 90% of the power in my car, don't need to 8)

Cough cough bollox  :wink:

Horses for courses. I'm lucky in that i've got a clean license right now & have done for a couple of years (have seen 16 & 15 points many years ago  ). I do make progress in the beast, but save it for the open road, quiet country lanes (where safe) along with quiet motorways etc. I respect the lower limits in built up areas as their usually their for a reason aka schools etc.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> With reference to the bit about traffic cops and their cars, they may well cost a packet to train and equip but I'd be very interested to know where they all hang out ............


Probably in unmarked cars. Increasingly now I will see a marked police car with 'blues and twos' on followed by two or three unmarked cars all lit up lit up like Christmas trees!

On the 'speeding' front I, like the vast majority (and I mean vast majority), exceed the posted speed limits most (and I mean most) of the time. Why is this? IMHO it is because we don't really have any respect for them because a lot are set at ridiculously low speeds. Unfortunately this breeds an attitude that pervades those posted limits which are appropriate.

For example - on my commute to work I drive down a particular stretch of dual carriageway. It is wide, has a large wide grass area to each side with no footpaths. It is also a clearway with no parked vehicles and the visibility is second to none. It is posted at 40mph. Who drives along here at 40mph? - well no one that I have ever come across, including me.

On motorways I have, on a couple of occasions, set my cruise control at 70mph and 'poodled' (at maximum permitted speed!!) along for considerable distances (>80 miles). I overtake most trucks (who, for the majority, are at, or around, 60mph) and a few solitary cars. The vast majority (and, again, I do mean vast majority) of cars overtake me. They obviously feel that it is not dangerous, in fact I feel more stressed out at 70mph, trying to get out into the middle lane to overtake the trucks, than I ever do at my normal cruising speed.

I have also tried it at lower speeds ~60mph but the number of vehicles that get jammed right up behind you is truly scary.

In other words, IMHO the safest speed on a motorway is about 80-85mph. This is optimum and allows you to feed between lanes easily, not particulary hold anyone up and not get baulked by other traffic.

Therefore, to have someone tell me that it is dangerous to exceed 70mph on a motorway is just total bollocks. To get prosecuted for travelling at that speed would make me incandescent with rage - not probable but it is possible - so I support those who have a go at the establishment when they get caught under inappropriate circumstances.

If speed limits were set approriately then they would attract much more respect and, I believe, would be adhered to more than they are now. This would be much safer as when we see a 30mph speed limit we would know it means something rather than just being the 'blanket' approach it is now.

Finally, the inexorable reliance on cameras to 'police' our roads rather than real people will inexorably draw the reponse of increased driving of dangerous vehicles, untaxed vehicles and 'cloning' where the chances of being caught for having a 'false' number plate are far, far less than being caught for so called 'speeding'. Our badly run government and police forces are creating a situation on the roads that threatens to get out of hand - and the number of road deaths has not decreased, quite the opposite, there are signs that it is beginning to increase again - and the 'brain dead' are beginning to wonder why!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A lady yesterday told that she was not speeding at all. She drives a Corsa. I happened to be driving her behind her and she went up to 34mph in a 30. :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> A lady yesterday told that she was not speeding at all. She drives a Corsa. I happened to be driving her behind her and she went up to 34mph in a 30. :lol:


So you were speeding again - thought you would have learned a lesson by now.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

garvin said:


> Unfortunately this breeds an attitude that pervades those posted limits which are appropriate.


But how do you decide whether a limit is appropriate or not? It's not your/my choice.

For example, the limit past a school may be set at 20 because it's a school - I can't drive past it at 20 during term time and 30 during the school holidays and then complain if I get pulled for doing 30 - can I?



garvin said:


> On motorways I have, on a couple of occasions, set my cruise control at 70mph and 'poodled' (at maximum permitted speed!!) along for considerable distances (>80 miles). I overtake most trucks (who, for the majority, are at, or around, 60mph) and a few solitary cars. The vast majority (and, again, I do mean vast majority) of cars overtake me. They obviously feel that it is not dangerous, in fact I feel more stressed out at 70mph, trying to get out into the middle lane to overtake the trucks, than I ever do at my normal cruising speed.


I experience the same thing cos that's what I try and and do on a motorway. And I find it LESS stressful than doing 80-85 ( ie. let everyone overtake me instead of me trying to overtake everyone else). If I need to overtake something I find the most appropriate break in traffic and pull out - as safely as I can (bearing in mind that a lot of people are doing 80-90 plus). Sometimes you can get stuck behind a truck but if you watch what's going on behind you, you can see where an appropriate gap exists.



garvin said:


> In other words, IMHO the safest speed on a motorway is about 80-85mph. This is optimum and allows you to feed between lanes easily, not particulary hold anyone up and not get baulked by other traffic.


So I should speed cos everyone else is - no thanks. :?

Once again, each to their own. We all have to share the roads, at the end of the day we all think/react differently in different situations.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> Sometimes you can get stuck behind a truck but if you watch what's going on behind you, you can see where an appropriate gap exists.


As a high mileage driver (35-50K pa), i am always puzzled to see cars happily following a truck in the inside lane with little more than a splendid view of "I wish my wife was this dirty" on the back of the truck, rather than an open view ahead. Hazzards generally come from ahead. It cannot be safer to spend more time looking behind for gaps, than ahead for hazzards?

I too, have tried driving at 65-70 mph and find it incredibly stressfull as you are constantly caught up and often surrounded and hemmed in by trucks. I also find that I tend to concentrate less. I really do not think it is any safer at 70 than 80mph, for these reasons.

Given choice and in right conditions, I'd drive at 86mph on cruise with one car doing same 100 yds ahead, and another 100yds behind. Quick enough to make progress, not so fast as to attract unwanted attention. I always stick to the 40mph or 50mph limits thru traffic works. I sometimes indulge in a brief three digit sprint, if I know the road well and the mood takes me. If I get caught, I also know the consequences.

Anyway, Flame was about convicted speedster moaners. Whose going to whine about how unfair it all is, so we can all have a go at them? :twisted:


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> garvin said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately this breeds an attitude that pervades those posted limits which are appropriate.
> ...


Generally we all know what is appropriate and what isn't and behave accordingly ........... otherwise life in the community would be a bit of a risk (OK so some think it is degenerating that way anyway ...)

So if we were to witness the 'blanket' speed restrictions replaced with ones posted with a bit more thought i.e. immediately outside schools at 20mph but wide clearway roads with good visibility in towns at 40mph then I believe people would respond accordingly. There will always be those who will flout whatever law is in place but generally these are in the vast minority .......... except for speeding where, and this is really my point, the vast majority seem to be criminals! They don't see themselves as such and only persistently flout this particular law because they deem it applied in an inappropriate way.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> Anyway, Flame was about convicted speedster moaners. Whose going to whine about how unfair it all is, so we can all have a go at them? :twisted:


Me. Bloody well done for 97mph on a clear M5 motorway in dry, daylight conditions with superb visibility and only two other cars in sight ......... and then only just. It's totally unfair and inappropriate ......... 150mph would have been OK on that stretch of road at that time!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes you can get stuck behind a truck but if you watch what's going on behind you, you can see where an appropriate gap exists.
> ...


I agree that driving behind a lorry is mad, totally insane. And especially when the lorries start overtaking other cars. The people that drive 50mph on motorways should be fined too. They live in their own world without understanding what is happening around them. These are the dangerous drivers. When I see people going so slowly I always look to see who is driving. Normally old people or people distracted with other things or people with very old cars that if they do more than 60mph will fall apart. Sadly, these people are never caught.

Driving 70mph in a good/fast car such as the TT is the most boring experience. I feel so tired after doing only 70 and it feels that I hardly move. 80mph is keeping awake and 90 gets my attention. 

But this is only in a TT. A few years back I had a 1 litre Polo and doing 70 on a windy road was very scary.

And I guess this is why speed limits are kept so slow. To accommodate all these underpowered cars that travel around us.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Even with a 900cc FIAT Panda 70mph was an easy cruising speed and so was 80mph

What gets me is in my locality we have a 40 mph past a School. A few miles down the road a 40mph through a school crossing on a stratch of road with multiple turns and an entrance to the local shopping centre. So after all this there is a new stretch of road which has 2 minor turns and is very open. Speed limit 30mph

Speed limits are not consistant and do not truely reflect the road hazards! (before anyone shouts I am suggesting they should be reduced in many places such as the school and school crossing mentioned above - as well as being increased in others)


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> i am always puzzled to see cars happily following a truck in the inside lane with little more than a splendid view of "I wish my wife was this dirty" on the back of the truck, rather than an open view ahead. Hazzards generally come from ahead. It cannot be safer to spend more time looking behind for gaps, than ahead for hazzards?


I think you got the wrong end of the stick, I don't deliberately sit behind lorries (I don't get why anybody would choose to do that) - I do like to see as much of what is going on ahead as possible. I don't tailgate and can't stand it when others do it to me. I'm always looking ahead and around me and behind me to spot any potential problems.

I get 'stuck' on the inside sometimes cos I also hate middle-laning and middle-laners :wink: If I'm only wanting to plod along at 70 and a lot of others want to do 80-90+ then I'm more than happy to try and stay the hell out of the way if I can - everyone wins that way. :-*


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > i am always puzzled to see cars happily following a truck in the inside lane with little more than a splendid view of "I wish my wife was this dirty" on the back of the truck, rather than an open view ahead. Hazzards generally come from ahead. It cannot be safer to spend more time looking behind for gaps, than ahead for hazzards?
> ...


Scott,

That was a generalisation on my part and neither specifically aimed at yourself nor or a comment about anyone likely to post here. I got the stick in the middle. :wink:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

okey dokey garyc 

I just wanted to make it clear that I don't do that sort of stupid thing :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Even with a 900cc FIAT Panda 70mph was an easy cruising speed and so was 80mph
> 
> What gets me is in my locality we have a 40 mph past a School. A few miles down the road a 40mph through a school crossing on a stratch of road with multiple turns and an entrance to the local shopping centre. So after all this there is a new stretch of road which has 2 minor turns and is very open. Speed limit 30mph
> 
> Speed limits are not consistant and do not truely reflect the road hazards! (before anyone shouts I am suggesting they should be reduced in many places such as the school and school crossing mentioned above - as well as being increased in others)


You don't need a sign to tell you what speed you must do outside a school. It is common sense really.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

vlastan said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Even with a 900cc FIAT Panda 70mph was an easy cruising speed and so was 80mph
> ...


During teh time the kids arrive and leave yes I agree, and the extra trafic does slow down vehicles to less than 20mph, but at (say) 10am it is not in the case of both the examples above it is not obvious from the road signage or layout


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

V - I think the signs are there for Mr Plod so you can be nicked if you're speeding and not get away with the old 'but occifer, there were no signs' line. :wink:

H


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> You don't need a sign to tell you what speed you must do outside a school. It is common sense really.


I thought the same thing applied to areas where 30 is the max but some people decide they can drive faster safely. :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You have never seen a road that has 30 mph and it is safe to exceed it? 

Not all roads with 30 mph pass outside schools. :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Not all roads with 30 mph pass outside schools. :roll:


I must have missed the post where someone suggested they do.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

r1 said:


> Every time someone admits to the ultimate sin of speeding on here they get a roasting by the majority for speeding.
> 
> I'm intrigued by you squeaky clean drivers...do you ever speed and if not why have you bought powerful cars? This is a 'fairly' genuine question as it just puzzles me that people drive round in 250+bhp cars and chastise others for speeding.
> 
> The floor is yours.


just lucky - but it happens to us all at some point. i did get caught at 118 on a motorway in 1999. cost me 6points and 1k fine. The driver who was following me only got Â£500 fine but he was only doing 106 - maybe the judge thought he should put the rest to getting his GTI chipped! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CapTT said:


> Some people may ask why do maufacturers make and sell cars that can do 150+mph in the first place ?. When the limit is only 70mph .


Because there are countries who have no or not many speed limits??? Especially the country where the TT comes from?

But just for the records: yes, I exceed the speed limits :? 
Not the 30s and the 40s, but the 50s, 60s and 70s. Tell me off if you have to ....


----------

